
Color Me Polynomial - romaintailhurat
https://www.quantamagazine.org/color-me-polynomial-20190813/
======
philiplu
I’ve been working steadily through Project Euler for the past couple years;
about 2/3 finished. That’s introduced me to many fascinating parts of
mathematics I never studied as an undergrad, 40 years ago. Chromatic
polynomials are one of the most delightful areas I’ve been introduced to. Such
a pretty mix of graph theory and generating functions.

------
beaker52
Articles like this remind me I need to brush up on my math. I don't even know
what factoring is. Maybe I need to go and relearn algebra.

------
Simon_says
Ironically, Quanta Magazine has great articles in every field except quantum
mechanics.

